# IP im Prog herausfinden



## Stiewen (10. Jul 2008)

Hi Freunde!

Letzte Woche habe ich ein Prog angefangen, dass mich in Verbindung setzen soll mit meinem Kumpel. Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass er absolut gar keine Ahnung von Computern hat ... halt so nen Oeko-Typ ... ^^

Ich will ihm ein Programm geben, in das er nichts eintragen muss, um eine Verbindung zu mir aufzubauen. Die IP habe ich mir gedacht immer neu in eine Datei eintragen zu muessen, bevor ich ihm mein Prog gebe... weiss auch noch nicht, wie ich es realisiere, wenn sich meine IP aendert.

IP ist damit schon abgehakt.

Nun will ich auch nicht, dass er irgendeinen Port freigeben muss am Router oder Firewall aendert oder so ... er kann es ja auch nicht ...  Also dachte ich mir, dass mein Prog sich einen freien Port von alleine raussucht und dann darueber versucht eine Verbindung zu erstellen ... doch woher weiss ich dann auf meiner seite, auf welchem port ich antworten muss ... ach alles scheisse ^^

Koennt ihr mir da helfen? Habt ihr vll einen Trick? ^^


LG Stiewen


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jul 2008)

Wenn er eine Verbindung zu DIR aufbaut, dann muss an seinem Router nix konfiguriert werden, nur bei dir. Der Port kann also statisch bleiben. -> Fakt. Ansonsten: UPnP, UDP Hole Punching, STUN, ...

Die Sache mit der wechselnden IP:

www.dyndns.com und Co. -> Google hilft weiter.

- Alex

P.S. Quizfrage: Wenn Leute die keine Ahnung von Computern haben als "Öko's" bezeichnet werden ... Wie bezeichnet man dann Leute die von Netzwerken keine Ahnung haben?


----------



## FArt (10. Jul 2008)

http://www.dyndns.com/


----------



## Stiewen (10. Jul 2008)

Danke fuer die Antwort. Werde ich auch ausprobieren. 

Und das mit den Oekos: Sorry, wenn das nicht mein lieblingsgebiet ist... dafuer haben andere andere Staerken/ Schwaechen


----------

